# WRUW March 2021 / ЧВСН Март 2021 г.



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Rainy day in this part of Oz


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 650547


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

bearwithwatch said:


> Vostok Komandirskie 650547


Do like this, probably better than my 650541 🤫


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2214 from 70s


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Sura:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Icebreaker to kick off the new month...


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Icebreaker to kick off the new month...
> 
> View attachment 15739631


Now we're talking!


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Do like this, probably better than my 650541 ?


Oh! I got it and love it too.


----------



## nicohowe (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Luch Quartz made in USSR


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

2609A Raketa


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

ale9191 said:


> View attachment 15741097


Classic looks


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

bearwithwatch said:


> Oh! I got it and love it too.


Must have read my mind - got this one out last night to wear today


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

bling bling


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

again this one






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Getting ready for some light reading...


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Getting ready for some light reading...
> View attachment 15741397


and here is the same watch posing with it's original hollow link stock bracelet ® and it's brand new shiny solid link bracelet (l) which arrived this morning (after a record 10 days in customs inspection!!!?).










Notice only a single set of springbars; naïvely I had expected the new bracelet to come with spring bars but what the heck; I'll just use the original ones&#8230; &#8230;or so I thought. Nope. The stock bracelet uses extra thick springbars; the new one doesn't and the old ones won't fit









I've got plenty of 18mm and 20mm springbars but no 22mm. Oh well; I'll just have to wait a bit longer before changing the bracelet.

Meanwhile; this Neptune was keeping the afore mentioned bracelet company on the journey from Russia to South America&#8230;


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

mariomart said:


> Rainy day in this part of Oz
> 
> View attachment 15738906


Rain? You clearly haven't experienced Yorkshire rain.


----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

A couple of shots of my Raketa.























Sent from my Power_6 using Tapatalk


----------



## golfindoc (Nov 24, 2018)

just happened to be wearing the only Russian watch I own.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Kotsov said:


> Rain? You clearly haven't experienced Yorkshire rain.


Clearly you don't understand that we Western Australians dissolve when we get wet.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Chascomm said:


> Clearly you don't understand that we Western Australians dissolve when we get wet.


Another SCARY rainy day ?


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Must have read my mind - got this one out last night to wear today
> View attachment 15741184


We should have a "Snap!" thread.


mariomart said:


> Another SCARY rainy day 🤣
> 
> View attachment 15742673


Are you testing its water resistance?


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Amphibia after a change of rally strap. I'm still not sure which one I prefer.

After










Before


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

The brown one, no doubt.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> Amphibia after a change of rally strap. I'm still not sure which one I prefer.
> 
> After
> 
> ...


Brown one


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

As I'm getting the first jab today


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Raketa Vernissage


----------



## nicohowe (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

I like that dial I have it mounted in a 120 case


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Vostok Amphibia SE 710AN2


----------



## heimdalg (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

mariomart said:


> Vostok Amphibia SE 710AN2


That's a beauty.. never be aware about this


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Today .. black


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Turned out even nicer than I thought:



















Even the strap fits perfectly - usually it's always either too tight or too loose, so I often make a new hole "in between" - not here luckily.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Cornavin:


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Thursday watch, an older Russian for today. Cheers


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> Amphibia after a change of rally strap. I'm still not sure which one I prefer.
> 
> After
> 
> ...


The brown strap looks great.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Third day running for this one which arrived on Tuesday...


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Luch 2209


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Amphibia 150.344
I just changed to a black date indicator and I really think it's a huge improvement.
Absolutely in love with this watch!


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

DocTone said:


> View attachment 15743886


Wow! That looks awesome! Is that a vintage 350 case?


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Alfajuj said:


> Wow! That looks awesome! Is that a vintage 350 case?


the details I described here and final on page37) 








Vostok Mod - The Revival Part II, The re-revivaling


The original hands were placed on by the first owner. The hands I ordered are from eBay and the problem is the hands pipe is not long enough to go on the post because the dial is to thick? Thats what I figure the problem is.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

DocTone said:


> the details I described here and final on page37)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I too have been thinking about a mod along somewhat similar lines using that Favinov fully lumed dial.


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2214 from 70s


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

Something a little bit more classy today:


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Re-Start :-D


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Sturmanskie Gagarin...


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Today the same as yesterday, just the shirt matches better


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> Today the same as yesterday, just the shirt matches better
> 
> View attachment 15747518


I think that watch is always one I'll kick myself for not buying when I had the chance. It's one of those - of which there have been several on Meranom's site - that I looked, thought 'nah' and then when I see other photo's I think 'oops, missed that'.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I think that watch is always one I'll kick myself for not buying when I had the chance. It's one of those - of which there have been several on Meranom's site - that I looked, thought 'nah' and then when I see other photo's I think 'oops, missed that'.


Often the way, I see watches and say, 'Looks ok, but nothing special' then see photos on here and think 'Should've got one'


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

After one day black .. 
Switched back to more colour ..


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

French skin diver outside, if you don't mind









And Vostok/Chaika 2605 inside


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Slava 2428


----------



## nicohowe (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Amphibia with one of my favourite dials, today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I think that watch is always one I'll kick myself for not buying when I had the chance. It's one of those - of which there have been several on Meranom's site - that I looked, thought 'nah' and then when I see other photo's I think 'oops, missed that'.





SuffolkGerryW said:


> Often the way, I see watches and say, 'Looks ok, but nothing special' then see photos on here and think 'Should've got one'


Well hopefully you'll get the chance to get one the way I did - from sellers on the forum or on ebay - someone will get tired of theirs eventully - not me though!


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Vintage CCCP on mesh


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Morning starting weekend ..
Frrroosty


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2209 from 80s


----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Zvezda:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Seems appropriate for a day when Weather Underground is forecasting thunderstorms from 15:00 today until 22:00 tomorrow night! ⛈

Mind you WU forecasts thunderstorms most days and it's not very accurate in this neck of the woods... ...it does usually get the temperature right though.


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

AaParker said:


> Zvezda:


Wow , I know this name only in respect of modelling sets (toys ) Not related to watches .. thx for showing


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Raketa TV


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Jean Cardot:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Since the forecasts assured me we would definitely be in for continous thunderstorms all day I've gone for the Neptune today in case I get caught outside in a heavy downpour. Other than about 30 minutes of heavy rain we have obviously been basking in sunshine this afternoon. Odd thing is the satellite tracking clearly shows a massive storm system right over me at the moment whereas when I look out of the window I see a lot of blue sky and 4 or 5 vultures happily circling around (they drop out of the sky pretty fast when a storm does come in...).


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Accutronredux said:


>


I'm still sat here trying to figure out how you change the hand position on this


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> I'm still sat here trying to figure out how you change the hand position on this


If you mean how the time is set the "crown" is a flip-up lever on the back of the case.








Back of case view showing setting lever and battery hatch cover.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Russia:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

A bit of afternoon sun on my Pripyat


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Accutronredux said:


> If you mean how the time is set the "crown" is a flip-up lever on the back of the case.
> View attachment 15753585
> 
> Back of case view showing setting lever and battery hatch cover.


Thanks, was what I was wondering


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Marius_B (Feb 21, 2021)

Good morning


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Exactly 60 years ago today, on March 9, 1961, a watch exactly like this one blasted off into space on the forepaw of Chernushka the space dog on Korabl-Sputnik 4 (aka Sputnik 9), becoming the first watch in space in history.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15755453
> 
> Exactly 60 years ago today, on March 9, 1961, a watch exactly like this one blasted off into space on the forepaw of Chernushka the space dog on Korabl-Sputnik 4 (aka Sputnik 9), becoming the first watch in space in history.
> View attachment 15755455
> ...


Fascinating story!

Find more here.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

It's sunny!


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I like the dial but think the bezel doesn't work here. I usually don't like to mod SEs, but may do an exception for this one. Maybe a steel bezel?


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

thewatchadude said:


> I like the dial but think the bezel doesn't work here. I usually don't like to mod SEs, but may do an exception for this one. Maybe a steel bezel?
> 
> View attachment 15755656


Steel would look good - possibly a 'matt' finish?


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

thewatchadude said:


> I like the dial but think the bezel doesn't work here. I usually don't like to mod SEs, but may do an exception for this one. Maybe a steel bezel?
> 
> View attachment 15755656


My thoughts exactly - the shiny dial doen't go well with the mat bezel, so I changed it to this:










Unfortunately I can't remember details about this bezel (where I got it -komandierskie maybe?, what's it made of, just know it's fully lumed -i.e. all the markings and numbers are lumed), I can remember it was a pain in the ass to put it on, though, I slightly damaged the bezel in the process.

edit: not the bezel, I damaged slightly the case, sorry, was typing faster than I was thinking


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

thewatchadude said:


> I like the dial but think the bezel doesn't work here. I usually don't like to mod SEs, but may do an exception for this one. Maybe a steel bezel?
> 
> View attachment 15755656


It's your watch so do whatever makes you happy but I'm keeping mine with it's stock matt black bezel; I rather like it. But wouldn't life be boring if we all liked exactly the same thing!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Komamphibia today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)

Vostok amphibia 1967


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 110695


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

This one is the one I used to wear for scuba diving. Now, right after breakfast, it's going to... desk dive


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot 31679


















































































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Kom from early 90s


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Corsar:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok 170891


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Vostok cal. 2809A in s/steel case.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Pobeda today for a change


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Ice Breaker









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## malbur (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Classica.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## Dgalbala (Dec 9, 2020)

My new friend!!
Could someone help me to identify the year of the watch? I've been reading a lot but I'm not able to achieve it...
Thanks!!


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## safaol (Nov 10, 2020)

Elektronika 55


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok 170894


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Bostok (May 18, 2017)

Funny enough


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## nicohowe (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

First with the Staffie.









Then the chihuahua


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Raketa UFO today


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Bostok said:


> Funny enough
> View attachment 15759831


Heh, and I wear mine very rarely, nice coincidence


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

thewatchadude said:


> This one is the one I used to wear for scuba diving. Now, right after breakfast, it's going to... desk dive
> 
> View attachment 15757260


I was/am eyeing this one for a while, but 400 € I'm (still) not ready to pay for it... maybe after a few months 

Beautiful UFO, @fargelios


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

thewatchadude said:


> I like the dial but think the bezel doesn't work here. I usually don't like to mod SEs, but may do an exception for this one. Maybe a steel bezel?
> 
> View attachment 15755656





Ligavesh said:


> My thoughts exactly - the shiny dial doen't go well with the mat bezel, so I changed it to this:
> 
> View attachment 15755720
> 
> ...


I finally found out where I got the bezel from: BEZELS WITH INSERTS FOR VOSTOK WATCHES

Thanks to @vanek in the modding thread: 


vanek said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> looking to mod my first Amphibia, I was inspired by Jody on youtube
> View attachment 15759659
> ...


----------



## Marius_B (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Bronze 1967
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

The Big Zero's smaller cousin:


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

Neptune.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Under rainy day light


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

ale9191 said:


> View attachment 15761758


Now that's a dial I've not seen before! I've got a Seiko with Eastern Arabic numbers (and Arabic days of the week) but my Arabic is not up to translating that dial.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

This morning I've wearing this Amphibia 100819 which is finally wearing it's Vostok solid link bracelet instead of the stock one:









I've just got back from a walk so apre-shower I'm thinking of wearing this one for the first this year (actually I'm not sure I wore it last year either  ).

Komandirskie 439499









Which as far as I can tell features a Handley Page Victor appearing on Soviet radar...

...during the Cold War my father was in the RAF with 100 Squadron which flew the Victor B.2 - part of the UK's nuclear bomber fleet.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

haha said:


> View attachment 15761846


Nice. Love those big Slava's - they were made in so many colors and hand arrangements.


----------



## reporterreporter (Nov 19, 2019)

Raketa automatic, though I think I like the bracelet more.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok Cornavin Moscow 80


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

DJW GB said:


> Today...
> 
> View attachment 15761403
> 
> ...


Interesting. Not familiar with Zakaz Mo FMR.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

capannelle said:


> Vostok 2214 from 70s
> View attachment 15739264


I'm always impressed with a Soviet watch where the crown is almost worn smooth but it's still ticking.


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

watch22 said:


> Interesting. Not familiar with Zakaz Mo FMR.


I think FMR is a forum or some kind of a collective. But they have their own ministry of defence! Wow! 😁

I don't know why MO is translated often as "of". But I have a guess.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

watch22 said:


> Interesting. Not familiar with Zakaz Mo FMR.


It was a french watch forum special that I was lucky enough to purchase from a member on this forum. I think there is a thread somewhere, I'll have a look.










Billy super duper.








RESERVATION Vostok Amphibia Rising sun First Watch FMR


;-) If you experience difficulties logging in FMR, send me a MP, I will vote for you. Voting by proxy is regular in France. :-) I can testify that the discussions were hot between supporters of different projects. In fact, there were two sides: those who wanted to go on a project with a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

ale9191 said:


> View attachment 15761758


Nice; never saw it before. You know details or where you got it from?

Dial says Bolgar in center which is the most ancient city in Tataristan; also a UNESCO heritage site. Probably the first one too which got this status. It is near Kazan and beside Volga/Bolgar river.  and we all know the connection between our Amphibias and Tatarastan.

Inside cresent there is verse from Holy Quran i.e "Wa'tasimu bihablillahi jami'an wala tafarraqoo." (Sura Aali Imran:103) "Hold firmly to the way, rope of Allah all together and do not become divided,"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Two pups one watch.


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

Komandirskie for early weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

This arrived yesterday. "Mini grail" box ticked. I think I'd been looking for over a year.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

buran






























Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Elektronika Ф10


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Kirovskie:


----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

Saturday, the 13th with Восток 470.









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

DJW GB said:


> It was a french watch forum special that I was lucky enough to purchase from a member on this forum. I think there is a thread somewhere, I'll have a look.
> 
> View attachment 15762176
> 
> ...


I like it.
I also have a forum watch that I bought from the original buyer.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

A day trip to Seattle isn't complete without stopping at the fish market and Piroshky, Piroshky...


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

030598


----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

Sunday with Восток 470 






























Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Svet:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

It had been a while--now gotten a nice patina:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vostok Amphibian Classic 170962


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Vintage Amphibian with a NOS mesh bracelet, fresh cleaning, and repainted bezel. First time wearing this one.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

watch22 said:


> I like it.
> I also have a forum watch that I bought from the original buyer.
> 
> View attachment 15764544
> View attachment 15764546


Thanks for all the likes. I bought the watch in 2009 from the original owner who lived (lives?) in the UK. I think the "zakaz" inscription says watchuseek forum, but I'm not sure. Since then I have participated in at least one forum watch creation myself for the Vostok 5 & 6 space mission. That was a zakaz WUS too.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This 1190 "barrel" just arrived today. I'm happy with its originality. But I will need to relume the lollipop hand, which I suspect was originally red (there are tiny traces of the original red paint). I think this original bracelet is the most suitable for this case as it seems to blend with the width of the case despite being actually only 18mm lug width.


----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

This might take several minutes... 
Have a nice week!









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

A lived Vostok 2605from 70s


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

capannelle said:


> A lived Vostok 2605from 70s
> 
> View attachment 15767132


Nice 
I have 2 other color variations of this model, but it's the first time i actually see the blue one !


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vesna:


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today..










Billy super duper.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Icebreaker for today


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

haha said:


> Nice
> I have 2 other color variations of this model, but it's the first time i actually see the blue one !


What colors? Cherry and black?


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

capannelle said:


> What colors? Cherry and black?
> View attachment 15767695


I wish. Those also seem to be quite rare.
I have a white/chrome and a gold one (the gold is more nuanced actually)


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

sekitra said:


> This might take several minutes...
> Have a nice week!
> 
> 
> ...


Като видях мартеницата разбрах, че си българин без да гледам статуса ти. Честита Баба Марта!


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

AaParker said:


> Vesna:
> 
> View attachment 15767312


Is that a woman's watch?


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

poljot alarm emperors of Russia

On this day in 1917. Nikolai II was forced to abdicate. Dinasty of Romanov was over after 3 centuries of ruling Russia.

But it was not the end of Nikolai's and his family suffering..

































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

watch22 said:


> Is that a woman's watch?


It's a men's watch. Penza Watch Factory Vesna brand produced both men's and women's watches. Great examples of both are available here. A big thanks to @mroatman as usual. 




__





Vesna | Watches of the USSR


Explore Soviet Watches: Vesna, Becha, Весна, Spring, Watch, Часы, USSR, СССР




mroatman.wixsite.com


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

AaParker said:


> It's a men's watch. Penza Watch Factory Vesna brand produced both men's and women's watches. Great examples of both are available here. A big thanks to @mroatman as usual.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I know mroutman - he has an incredible collection.

I only have been familiar with the women's watches. I have one.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This 1951 Sturmanskie just came yesterday. I put it on a one-piece nylon strap which, I think, looks suitably aeronautical.
Pictures don't do this watch justice. In person, it's really nice. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Needed cheering up as it's wet outside








And for some reason, the phone has turned it 🙃


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Again the Steel Quartz


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

AaParker said:


> Poljot:
> 
> View attachment 15769333


Or... Stolichnie 
And yes, the snow is back ⛄


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I see lots of posters are wearing some rather lovely elegant Russian watches today; I've gone the opposite direction and am wearing an Amfibia Red Sea


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I see lots of posters are wearing some rather lovely elegant Russian watches today; I've gone the opposite direction and am wearing an Amfibia Red Sea
> 
> View attachment 15769800


I love this watch!

You wear it _à-la_ Schwarzy...


----------



## nicohowe (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Very strange effect with the numerals. It doesn't look like that to the naked eye but it does in the photograph and through the "viewfinded"


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Kotsov said:


> Very strange effect with the numerals. It doesn't look like that to the naked eye but it does in the photograph and through the "viewfinded"
> 
> View attachment 15770205
> View attachment 15770208


Probably something to do with digital cameras.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Probably something to do with digital cameras.


Has to be doesn't it? The glass isn't that transparent to the naked eye either. Odd.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Bronzo today


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2428 from 70s


----------



## Utva_56 (Apr 17, 2018)

New Zealand team defended America's Cup today.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Start:


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Kotsov said:


> Very strange effect with the numerals. It doesn't look like that to the naked eye but it does in the photograph and through the "viewfinded"
> 
> View attachment 15770205
> View attachment 15770208


This is due to the refresh rate for those numerals and digital sensor picking it up in camera. I guess with viewfinder you meant on phone or on a digital camera which shows view with help from sensor vs a normal viewfinder e.g in an SLR.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

VE K3


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Today is the 56th anniversary of Alexei Leonov's historic spacewalk on the Voskhod 2 mission, so I'm wearing my Strela


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

Wax dressing on original strap. Just to see how it works with it










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

My preciousssss..


































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stuart230 (Jan 9, 2012)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 15752195
> View attachment 15752196
> View attachment 15752197
> View attachment 15752198


Like the case.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 960761


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Needed cheering up as it's wet outside
> View attachment 15769091
> 
> And for some reason, the phone has turned it 🙃


Found out at 3am this morning that the lume has died - not a glimmer, still giving it wrist time, and it's lost just 30 seconds since putting it on on Tuesday morning - great result for a 50(?) year old, probably never serviced watch.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Found out at 3am this morning that the lume has died - not a glimmer, still giving it wrist time, and it's lost just 30 seconds since putting it on on Tuesday morning - great result for a 50(?) year old, probably never serviced watch.


It may be that that model has white paint and NOT lume. It possibly came from the factory like that.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

mariomart said:


> It may be that that model has white paint and NOT lume. It possibly came from the factory like that.


Thinking that the hands might have been lumed, but will see if I can get a few minutes of glow by charging it with my torch (which will put out a beam for 200 metres when focused down!)
_Edit_ you're probably right, not a glimmer.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

I put my 'slightly' franken Poljot on a metal bracelet I took from another watch, at least it looks better.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Slava:


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## DrSlamastika (Jun 20, 2020)

Icebreaker


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## burauzaa (Apr 27, 2010)

My modded Komandirskie.
Stripped of its chrome plating and a lumed bezel.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

I know it's technically not a russian watch, but I think East German watches can visit the forum now and then...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15775127
> 
> 
> I know it's technically not a russian watch, but I think East German watches can visit the forum now and then...


To me, they come under 'Soviet', same as a 'Prim' from Czechoslovakia


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

it was yesterday..












































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

and this one today...





































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

This morning 420380 Scuba Dude followed by 100819 'Blue' ministry (the second hand is blue) posing with this morning's pipe and tobacco choice: Butz-Choquin Calabash on a bed of Haddo's Delight


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Inside









Outside


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

stevarad said:


> My preciousssss..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate you


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Kotsov said:


> Hate you


Hate me MORE !!! ?


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Fish and chips on the beach  

Doc Savage mode activated ....


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

mariomart said:


> Fish and chips on the beach
> 
> Doc Savage mode activated ....
> 
> View attachment 15777151


Fish and chips AND on the beach??? Hate you


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## ido23131 (Sep 25, 2020)

Contemplating on which Explorer homage should I wear today


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Got a new strap for my Raketa Amphibian (the 5th one probably?). Still debating on whether to get the metal bracelet...


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Bling for Saturday








Vostok Partner 301103


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

bearwithwatch said:


> Oh! I got it and love it too.


I get it now this watch indicates approximately half AM and half PM times. It leaves me MEH.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Amfibia Scuba









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Stainless steel Ruhla Präzisa


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

jose-CostaRica said:


> Amfibia Scuba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta be one of the coolest of the Amfibia line


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

James Haury said:


> I get it now this watch indicates approximately half AM and half PM times. It leaves me MEH.


What do you mean 'approximately'?


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Green '67 today


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today....










Billy super duper.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok 550946 Retro


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Slava Quartz 3056 today


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## fjmaze (Jan 16, 2016)

Is it real?


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Just received my replacement pip but when I went to fit it it looks to me like the one I made might do for the time being?


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Sunday ..
Feeling blue


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Ligavesh said:


> What do you mean 'approximately'?


It has 5 am numbers the date window at 6 and 6 pm numbers. Look at the dial.(3-22-2021) Ok, so I have been made fun of and my name has been misspelled (which I see as making fun of me too) But is my original statement inaccurate ? I would say no it is not.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia 960762


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Completing my trilogy of 1967's with the Blue '67


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

James Haury said:


> I get it now this watch indicates approximately half AM and half PM times. It leaves me MEH.





Ligavesh said:


> What do you mean 'approximately'?





James Haury said:


> It has 5 am numbers the date window at 6 and 6 pm numbers. Look at the dial.


So no 'approximately' - the watch shows am or pm in a 24 hour format


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

James Haury said:


> It has 5 am numbers the date window at 6 and 6 pm numbers. Look at the dial.


You are looking at this like a regular 12h watch. It is a 24h watch, hour hand rotating around the dial once every 24 hours. It has the date at 12pm, not at 6.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Wimads said:


> You are looking at this like a regular 12h watch. It is a 24h watch, hour hand rotating around the dial once every 24 hours. It has the date at 12pm, not at 6.


Spoilsport!     

James Henry - the watch is a 650541 - 24 hour watch.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Spoilsport!
> 
> James Henry - the watch is a 650541 - 24 hour watch.


I think you and @Wimads are missing the humourous(?) point that @James Haury was trying to make.

The watch in question has 5 numbers on the am side and 6 numbers on the pm side; hence it's a not an even split of numbers.

The Reketa in the post above this doesn't have a date so has an even split numbers between am/pm.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Wimads said:


> You are looking at this like a regular 12h watch. It is a 24h watch, hour hand rotating around the dial once every 24 hours. It has the date at 12pm, not at 6.





SuffolkGerryW said:


> Spoilsport!
> 
> James Henry - the watch is a 650541 - 24 hour watch.





AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I think you and @Wimads are missing the humourous(?) point that @James Haury was trying to make.
> 
> The watch in question has 5 numbers on the am side and 6 numbers on the pm side; hence it's a not an even split of numbers.
> 
> The Reketa in the post above this doesn't have a date so has an even split numbers between am/pm.


Now only if there can be a 48 hrs watch


----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

gekos said:


> Като видях мартеницата разбрах, че си българин без да гледам статуса ти. Честита Баба Марта!


Абсолютно!  Без мартеница, но със сняг.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

Just another watch build. SIGNAL


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Sura:


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 100 years Karl Liebknecht factory


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I think you and @Wimads are missing the humourous(?) point that @James Haury was trying to make.
> 
> The watch in question has 5 numbers on the am side and 6 numbers on the pm side; hence it's a not an even split of numbers.
> 
> The Reketa in the post above this doesn't have a date so has an even split numbers between am/pm.


I guess I missed some facial expressions then :')

Also, just a couple of months ago, someone was telling me they wanted to buy this exact watch and mod it with 12h bezel to make it useful.... Maybe I also undeservingly underestimated the intelligence of mr James Haury becase of that previous event 

Easy solution though, put 0 at the top, or only use the uneven numbers. Raketa designers must be brilliant. [Edit] Actually, after a quick google, I don't think there is any Raketa 24h watch with a date at all


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

watch22 said:


> I think the "zakaz" inscription says watchuseek forum, but I'm not sure.


Zakaz Vjus-orolodshiando. So most likely ВЮС = WUS.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Spoilsport!
> 
> James Henry - the watch is a 650541 - 24 hour watch.



I made a mistake, but you could at least get my name right.  I have Raketa Antarctica and it looks nothing like that. I don't wear it much because I have to completely alter my thinking to do so.







Even then it's not easy. I really can not tell what movement 😕 it has just by looking at it. The watch you show is nothing like mine so I don't see it as a 24 hour watch. It's more like a CALI dial. I prefer an easy reader of any brand .Unless I am actually in the Arctic or underground it takes like a second to look at the watch and see the time then if its dark or light outside. I can determine







if it's night or day


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Wimads said:


> Also, just a couple of months ago, someone was telling me they wanted to buy this exact watch and mod it with 12h bezel to make it useful.


Now you mention it I remember that post; I think it was such a daft idea that I'd decided to blank it from my memory!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

and today's watch...


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

James Haury said:


> I made a mistake, but you could at least get my name right.  I have Raketa Antarctica and it looks nothing like that. I don't wear it much because I have to completely alter my thinking to do so.
> View attachment 15781817
> Even then it's not easy. I really can not tell what movement 😕 it has just by looking at it. The watch you show is nothing like mine so I don't see it as a 24 hour watch. It's more like a CALI dial. I prefer an easy reader of any brand .Unless I am actually in the Arctic or underground it takes like a second to look at the watch and see the time then if its dark or light outside. I can determine
> View attachment 15781916
> if it's night or day


Deepest apologies over your username.
However, as you have a 24 hour watch, how is it that you didn't recognise the numerical layout? Surely the 14, 16, 18, 20 & 24 markers would give a 'hint' - it'd be like looking at a non-marked 12 hour face and not being able to tell the time - BTW all three of these are correct (within a minute or so)at the time of the photo


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Deepest apologies over your username.
> However, as you have a 24 hour watch, how is it that you didn't recognise the numerical layout? Surely the 14, 16, 18, 20 & 24 markers would give a 'hint' - it'd be like looking at a non-marked 12 hour face and not being able to tell the time - BTW all three of these are correct (within a minute or so)at the time of the photo
> View attachment 15782027


I had to think a little bit but the 24 hour dial says 6.25 pm. I never wear(what Never? Hardly ever!) my Raketa Antarctica. I prefer wearing just about anything else. I already explained myself.


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

WUS Kapitan


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Been wearing the Sekonda for the past week, kept it wound, and it's lost just 2 minutes, took it off tonight,







and swapping over to the 650451 for the next week, will be setting it to the radio controlled clock tonight, and we'll see what it's like after a weeks wear


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Morning ,


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

DocTone said:


> Morning ,
> View attachment 15783018


Is that a CCCP Icebreaker dial?


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

With the new lockdown here, my scuba diving plans have been cancelled and my watches condemned to further desk diving


----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

gak said:


> Is that a CCCP Icebreaker dial?


It's an „ old ministry" ( only bezel exchanged) e.g. like discussed her :








First generation Vostok Amphibia Ministry


It was done by Jay at Motor City Watch Works. I recommend him for any such needs you might have. As for lume shots? Ask and ye shall receive:




www.watchuseek.com





so for me Heartbreaker?? and Not a Ice.....


----------



## gak (Jan 17, 2014)

DocTone said:


> It's an „ old ministry" ( only bezel exchanged) e.g. like discussed her :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. So that is the first generation Ministry dial. Recent icebreaker editions in 710 case used almost same dial design (one more reason to admire it),


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Actually bought this strap for another watch, but it looks surprisingly good on this one.


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok 420280 for today


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

This old girl today


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

mariomart said:


> This old girl today
> 
> View attachment 15784462


Stunning. My guy say 'hi'!


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Odessa200 said:


> Stunning. My guy say 'hi'!


Equally stunning, that linen dial is superb


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

Amphibian mod.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicohowe (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

I just put these new necktie hands on my Amphibia. I think they suit this dial because it's the same style as the first generation Amphibias.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15784999
> 
> 
> I just put these new necktie hands on my Amphibia. I think they suit this dial because it's the same style as the first generation Amphibias.


What's the use of this bezel?🤔


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Wimads said:


> What's the use of this bezel?🤔


It's just a minute counting bezel. The numbers "1, 2, 3, 4, 5" have the zeros chopped off, so their meaning is actually "10, 20, 30, 40, 50". This is a classic bezel design that first appeared on the first generation Rolex Milgauss.


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

Alfajuj said:


> It's just a minute counting bezel. The numbers "1, 2, 3, 4, 5" have the zeros chopped off, so their meaning is actually "10, 20, 30, 40, 50". This is a classic bezel design that first appeared on the first generation Rolex Milgauss.
> View attachment 15785064


Ah got it, makes sense


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

My 090 back in field watch mode with a smooth bezel after I finally managed to remove the black PVD bezel that I thought was stuck on for good. I noticed that the steel is so thin on the smooth bezel that the copper wire has distorted it, creating a corrugated effect!

Field watch



















I still might go back to the PVD bezel though...

Diver


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice watches, comrades.

Here you have some of mine...


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 60 years of USSR 1922 1982


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Molnija:


----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## philippeF (Oct 8, 2010)

mariomart said:


> This old girl today
> 
> View attachment 15784462


Amazing watch, amazing condition ....


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Third lockdown here. Routine will kill me.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

960761 Neptune for a pleasant sunny (32c) walk through the city









🌞🌞🌞


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

When the car wash matches the hour and second hand.


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

You might remember this place from our visit with Sergei last autumn. Today, skis were needed


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

thewatchadude said:


> View attachment 15781186


Love those hands and the strap is great too. I have a similar looking watch but would not swim with it because of the wr and the strap. The watch i was thinking of is similar in one way the strap. WR is only 30 meters though. I have 4 Amphibians two with the same case style as yours . One does not work the other has a leather strap. The only reason I wouldn't swim with it is the leather strap. 50 meters wr is the least I would use for swimming. If I changed the strap of course I would swim with it.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

James Haury said:


> Love those hands and the strap is great too. I have a similar looking watch but would not swim with it because of the wr and the strap.


Eh? The Amphibia is a 200m dive watch.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

James Haury said:


> Love those hands and the strap is great too. I have a similar looking watch but would not swim with it because of the wr and the strap.


I don't know about your watch but the Amphibia WR is enough for me. I brought one down -40m without any issue. As for the strap, since a pin bar once broke at the swimming pool and the watch crashed on the ground and the glass cracked, I only use Natos or other single-piece straps with a regular buckle (so no Marine Nationale) when diving/swimming. My Reef has its Nato waiting for when we will be able to taste some water again.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

I bought this "Baltica" a while ago, with the wrong dial.
As luck would have it, a 17 jewel movement appeared with the right dial 
A dial swap later...









Obligatory alcohol photo.


----------



## watch22 (Oct 25, 2008)

Rimmed762 said:


> Zakaz Vjus-orolodshiando. So most likely ВЮС = WUS.


Thanks. I'll add that to my notes for this watch.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Wimads said:


> What's the use of this bezel?🤔


If ever I buy a 6-hour Vostok, I'll know where to find a bezel.

(well why not? They make them in 12 and 24 hour versions)


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

watch22 said:


> Thanks. I'll add that to my notes for this watch.


Glad if that helped. Transliterating cyrillics aren't the easiest thing in multinational environment. Finnish way is different than english.
For example Khrushchev vs Hruštšov. But I hope that helped.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

max888 said:


> View attachment 15786753


Must be getting warmer - no gloves today!


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

I swapped my Neptune back onto its bracelet yesterday. I had forgotten what a nice bracelet it is, well made & very comfortable. I swapped the bracelet for a leather strap originally as I thought the bracelet was a bit too "blingy", but it is growing on me. Most of my watches are quite tool-like & simple (just like me really!), so this makes a nice change.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Trying to figure out what a tool-like guy is looking like...


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

thewatchadude said:


> Trying to figure out what a tool-like guy is looking like...


In the UK we call someone a "tool" as a derogatory term. An example of its use would be, "I gave you just one simple job to do & you couldn't even get that right, you complete tool". I think "tool" refers to the "male member", so in calling someone a "tool", you are calling them a "d*ck", "b*llend" etc.

Apologies for lowering the tone.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> In the UK we call someone a "tool" as a derogatory term. An example of its use would be, "I gave you just one simple job to do & you couldn't even get that right, you complete tool". I think "tool" refers to the "male member", so in calling someone a "tool", you are calling them a "d*ck", "b*llend" etc.
> 
> Apologies for lowering the tone.


I don't even want to imagine I imagine what a guy called a "d*ck" would look like. No picture this time.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

420547 for today; well it already had the right date set so it was obviously asking for some wrist time today 😀


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## sekitra (Jun 6, 2019)

Same watch, new photo 









Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Having worn it yesterday and today, all the hands are still on!
I guess that means the dial transfer operation was a success 








I don't think B&W works very well for this watch, but it gives you and idea of what they would have looked like if the factory released them with silver hands and dial.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Another iteration of this 120.512 Amphibia. I decided to swap it into a 420 case, as that looks closer in spirit to the old first generation swing-lug cases. So now it's a 420.512. This is actually the first Amphibia I ever bought, and it has been modded more times than any other in my collection.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

The black Poljot Chrono again...


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

Slightly modified 960


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today new addition..










Billy super duper.


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

My new Vympel just arrived. Hope you like.


















Poljot 2209 (Vympel) English


As a general rule, most watch aficionados tend to picture Soviet watches as crude, rough and effective. Today we examine a watch that enables us to dispel some of these myths.




www.safonagastrocrono.club


----------



## starjay (Sep 28, 2020)

Finally found a bracelet which brought new life to my early Wostok Neptune.
It isn't the prettiest but if feels good on the wrist and I like the colour scheme (Meranom silicon bracelet).


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

170962 Blue PamPhibia for today


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

I managed to upgrade this Bell-Matic with working bezel, so Seiko Alarm today.


----------



## nicohowe (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Orangez (Nov 18, 2018)

My old Komandirsky on leather butterfly









Sent from my Mi MIX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mariomart said:


> Rainy day in this part of Oz
> 
> View attachment 15738906


Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mariomart said:


> Another SCARY rainy day
> 
> View attachment 15742673


Great looking watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> Amphibia after a change of rally strap. I'm still not sure which one I prefer.
> 
> After
> 
> ...


Both straps look great! I would say change them depending on your mood.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 15743235


Beautiful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

thewatchadude said:


> I like the dial but think the bezel doesn't work here. I usually don't like to mod SEs, but may do an exception for this one. Maybe a steel bezel?
> 
> View attachment 15755656


I really like the contrast between the black bezel and the orange dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mariomart said:


> Completing my trilogy of 1967's with the Blue '67
> 
> View attachment 15781020


Nice trilogy! Which is your favorite?

You made me realize that I have a trilogy of sorts too. 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Nice trilogy! Which is your favorite?
> 
> You made me realize that I have a trilogy of sorts too.
> 
> ...


I'm a sucker for the Bronze.

Super lovely Stainless trilogy of original, 40th anniversary reissue and 50th anniversary reissue 

I would so dearly love to own the original but long term unemployment sort of gets in the road  they are a bit pricey these days.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Just put this on Milanese. I really like the look.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mariomart said:


> I'm a sucker for the Bronze.
> 
> Super lovely Stainless trilogy of original, 40th anniversary reissue and 50th anniversary reissue
> 
> I would so dearly love to own the original but long term unemployment sort of gets in the road  they are a bit pricey these days.


I really like the bronze model too. I was in a non-buying watch moratorium when it came out so I missed it. It's a beautiful watch! I can see why you like it so much. I was lucky to find such a nice NVCH when I did.

I'm sorry to hear about your unemployment situation. It's definitely rough for a lot of good folks right now. Stay safe and healthy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

*Amphibian 420B35 Operation Desert Shield







*


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Buyalov RR02 Akula Silver!


















Buyalov RR02 Akula Silver Rubber


Hoy nos gustaría presentar la última creación de un viejo conocido en nuestra web: Dmitry Buyalov. Se trata, tal como reza el título de la entrada, del masivo e impresionante diver “Buyalov RR02…




www.safonagastrocrono.club


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers mate


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Amphibia 420.959 Naval Infantry edition recased into a 120 case. I think it suits it.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15790853
> 
> Amphibia 420.959 Naval Infantry edition recased into a 120 case. I think it suits it.


I think so too


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Slava:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I took this one out of the box today. It had been a long time I hadn't used it.










Surprisingly have not been able to unwind the crown to set the right time. And when I looked closer...



















Shall I use DW40 or any anti-rust product, or is there a risk for the gasket ?

*Edit*

Finally managed to unscrew the crown and set the time. I used an old product from the 80s or 90s at best that was resting in the basement.

I still have to unbuild the watch to fully clean it up.


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

thewatchadude said:


> I took this one out of the box today. It had been a long time I hadn't used it.
> 
> View attachment 15791060
> 
> ...


As far as I know 316L Stainless Steel doesn't rust, so I suspect that one of Vostok's suppliers may have supplied a batch of out of spec 316L (ie, NOT 316L) either by accident or intentionally.

I've seen a few of these rusting issues surface over the past year or so, maybe Vostok should offer a free replacement as good customer service.

As for cleaning up your issue I would suggest using a product like CLR (Calcium, Lime and Rust remover) which is an Australian brand.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super duper.


----------



## Sceptic_Pencil. (Apr 13, 2018)

420


----------



## Wimads (Jun 14, 2015)

mariomart said:


> As far as I know 316L Stainless Steel doesn't rust, so I suspect that one of Vostok's suppliers may have supplied a batch of out of spec 316L (ie, NOT 316L) either by accident or intentionally.
> 
> I've seen a few of these rusting issues surface over the past year or so, maybe Vostok should offer a free replacement as good customer service.
> 
> As for cleaning up your issue I would suggest using a product like CLR (Calcium, Lime and Rust remover) which is an Australian brand.


If I'm not wrong, the crown is not stainless steel. If two different metals get in contact, accelerated corrosion might occur (galvanic corrosion). I'm not an expert in metallurgy, so I don't know how this works for 316L SS and brass+chrome(?), but maybe that's got something to do with it?


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Wimads said:


> If I'm not wrong, the crown is not stainless steel. If two different metals get in contact, accelerated corrosion might occur (galvanic corrosion). I'm not an expert in metallurgy, so I don't know how this works for 316L SS and brass+chrome(?), but maybe that's got something to do with it?


The crown on the standard modern Amphibia models are 316L SS, but the crown tube is a different metal (supposedly Titanium), so in a saline solution there is some galvanic corrosion of the SS if not rinsed with fresh water.


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Thanks mariomart. Not sure I can find that Aussie stuff here but I will look for something equivalent.

I read that the crown tube can get rusted (and actually had this on my yellow 020 SE with clicking bezel) but the rust on the crown itself s quite unexpected.


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

I see by the stamp on the passport that this is a very recent production 
Where did you buy such a beautiful Vostok



arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 15790811
> View attachment 15790812
> View attachment 15790813
> View attachment 15790814


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Father of five said:


> I see by the stamp on the passport that this is a very recent production
> Where did you buy such a beautiful Vostok


Pretty sure that's a record for delivery. Sent 24th. , on wrist 26th. , amazing.

They crop up in small batches now and again so need to keep checking 

Vostok Classica

the green is very nice too btw


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Just read the last posts.I don't recall having put that one in water, and certain not in the sea. I don't know where this corrosion might have come from.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

170894 for today


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## DocTone (Mar 24, 2013)

A good Watch and a good Meal anything else ?


----------



## primoun (Mar 25, 2021)

Vostok Komandirskie on a green suede NATO


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

OCSleeper said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Throw away those awful bracelets already like I told you, man.


----------



## gH05t_M4LL (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

New crowns for this build.
Regards


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 15792705
> View attachment 15792706
> View attachment 15792741


Nice, I've got the same Sturmanskie - which reminds me, I need to wear it once in a while, not just let it sit in the box.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 15792705
> View attachment 15792706
> View attachment 15792741


Do like the simplicity of that sturmanskie - but will I ever get the chance to own one? Probably not


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Do like the simplicity of that sturmanskie - but will I ever get the chance to own one? Probably not


Eh, just check out ebay for Sturmanskies every now and then, it will surely pop out one day - that's how I got mine.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Not a Vostok today; Poljot International - Moscow Nights


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Millones (Dec 9, 2020)

Pripyat today, with bracelet:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

haha said:


> View attachment 15793440
> 
> 
> View attachment 15793442


A dial that, somehow, manages to be classic and modern at the same time. Simply wonderful!


----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primoun (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Komandirskie Tank
Joe


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

A predictable choice today...









(please excuse the dust specks)


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 15793454


Nice watch and fantastic photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

poljot international


























































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Vostok 170891


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> View attachment 15795206
> 
> Vostok 170891


 Just popped out to the grocery store; very sunny day so thought I'd grab a lume shot when I got back home...


----------



## gH05t_M4LL (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 030936


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

I like the look of these on the generic "Seiko" rubber straps.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This 2209 Vostok model 403.271 came recently from a seller in Kazakhstan. A new strap and crown really spruces it up. I just love dauphine hands.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15796195
> 
> This 2209 came recently from a seller in Kazakhstan. A new strap and crown really spruces it up. I just love dauphine hands.


I like that case too. Not very common. Very nice.

Continuing the gold dress watch theme...


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

Not Russian, but a "homage" to one! 
Apparently it is "waterproop" to 30m ￼


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

joecool said:


> Not Russian, but a "homage" to one!
> Apparently it is "waterproop" to 30m ￼
> 
> View attachment 15796354
> ...


*HAHAHA!

😋 *Didn't know it was an automatic movement. Bonus being automatic _and _waterproop.


----------



## JacobC (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Sceptic_Pencil. said:


> 420


I always thought something was wrong with my yellow sandwich 420SE but couldn't find what. Now I know, it needs a dark leather band!
Thanks for the picture!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Millones (Dec 9, 2020)

Siesta time...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Had to get 'dressed up' so


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

My new one, a 350059 😁















Obviously a 350-case, hands from favinov, bezel from komandisrkie.com as well as dial and movement (well fitted into and protected by a 420-case😉) and the NATO has already been sitting somewhere in a drawer. By the way did also a lumejob on the dial😉


----------



## primoun (Mar 25, 2021)

Vostok K34


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Some work to do on the case, but it's a pleasure to find this dial in such condition.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Mid-arvo change to a 100815


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

SuffolkGerryW said:


> Had to get 'dressed up' so
> View attachment 15796580


Ooops - got caught out, after we'd got home, had the question of "When did you get that watch?" Stock answer of "Ages ago dear - don't you remember, it's that £4.50 one!"  (Hopefully, it'll now cover any TiN watch in the future )


----------



## nicohowe (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)

Something bronze today.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## gH05t_M4LL (Feb 26, 2020)

Still wearing


----------



## beboy (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

This is something I have wanted to do for a while. Prior to getting hooked on Soviet watches, I was buying Soviet cameras and lenses.
So today I present Soviet watches taken through Soviet glass.
The lens used is the same type as the one in the photo (I have 2, the one in the photo was made in 1955. The "taker" was made in 1971). It has a bit of a cult following, for good reason.
Anyway, this is a watch forum, so I'll cut the camera talk.


----------



## beboy (Mar 24, 2021)

gH05t_M4LL said:


> Still wearing
> View attachment 15797418


I am curious: who makes the movement in Sturmanskie watches now? Is it an in-house movement? I thought it was a line of products from a larger watchmaker (Poljot?), but I am not sure about that.


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

beboy said:


> I am curious: who makes the movement in Sturmanskie watches now? Is it an in-house movement? I thought it was a line of products from a larger watchmaker (Poljot?), but I am not sure about that.


none one makes them. Old stores. Once gone will be gone forever.


----------



## Gman_VI (May 16, 2020)

I got the Russian watch bug...







the


----------



## Marius_B (Feb 21, 2021)

Good morning!


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

The latest iteration of my 512 Amphibia mod. I took it off the shark mesh bracelet to try a one-piece nylon strap. 
I can't decide whether to use the replica first generation bezel or the black one.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

A post-Soviet ('90s? '00s?) Poljot Traveller Alarm with a cities inner bezel.


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today..









Billy super duper.


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Today I feel very childish


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

One more Russian before Aпр


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Zim:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)




----------

